# land raider interior



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

hi can anyone suggest a color for the interior of my ultramarines land raider interior.

thanks for your time

rob


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, the inside of tanks are usually bright, so i would suggest off white or a light grey


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

A bone colour contrasts nicely with the blue, so I would:

1) Basecoat with Bleached Bone, using several thin layers to ensure good coverage

2) Wash heavily with Devlan Mud

3) Clean up the bone, leaving Mud in the recesses

If you want to highlight as well, just put some fine lines of Skull White on the raised edges

Hope this helps!


----------



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

thanks guys ill have a think:grin:


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

The easy way is to paint it Boltgun Metal and wash it a few times with Badab Black. Pick out a few details after and..., ta-da! BWLAF93's suggestion, however, is very good if you want to spend some time on this project and make it more of a 'show piece'. Good luck and post some pics when you are done.:victory:


----------



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

thanks for the help will dok:


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Hot pink. Just to be different you know?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I would say the Bone method with a wash of Devlan Mud would look good too.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

leopard print interior!

Pimp Raider *excessively bassy music plays*


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

I'd go for Rotting Flesh, I know it sounds wierd but it does work. I'll post a pic of mine later.


----------



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

hi guys thought id post a bit of a update went for a greeny colour( similar to modern AFV's) in the end thanks to some pics from lav

oh i have just realised computer consel is in the wrong way round, well its different i spose if not a bit anoying.


----------



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

*pics now posted*

it is very hard to get good pics :grin:


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

heres my take on a rhino interior for ya.










munky


----------



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

very nice munky:grin:


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

looking good. that's a lot of detail on the consel. can't wait to see it all finished.:good:


----------



## Steeldragon (Jan 21, 2008)

*My interior*










It's not the best pic in the world, but it shows the bleached bone interior. I've had no luck with steel, as it's always too dark to see inside.

Here's one done in a gray


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

i think most RL tanks are a sort of offwhite colour, obviously some of the military chaps on here will now promptly squish my mangled corpse under their treads of truth! ( that was quite theatrical of me hehe):so_happy:


----------



## Amen Brick (Oct 14, 2008)

For something very atmospheric, paint it so that the writing on the screen is green and that is the only light, so everything inside is in shades of green, light to dark, dependent on the light from the monitor reaching it?


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

They are usually painted white inside, doesn't stay that way for long mind! I like the darker look though, it seems more 40K


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

looks like you use some Model master or similar paints judging by your Leman Russ' Use Interior Buff from Model Master in your AB, fade it out with a mix of White... and some shading with the Buff mixed with a touch of raw umber! Blam!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks good spitfire. I think to get a good view of the interior, the Landraider needs to be painted a slightly lighter colour than in say a Rhino, just because it is so deep.


----------

